# Seiko Military Field Mechanical SNZG17 Pics



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

I recently picked up the Seiko Military SNZG17J1 new off eBay. I have always liked the look of the military style field mechanicals, especially Hamiltons, so I tried to recreate that look with this model using a 22mm brushed rouille leather strap from Panatime.

I was going to get one of the new PVD Hamilton's but decided on the Seiko because of the amazing lume, black day/date, and gun metal coloring. I'm in no way comparing the two directly, but this covered the style and quality I was looking for.

Overall, I am very satisfied. It feels perfect for my 7" wrist. The gun metal is great, it's nearly black. I wish Seiko would make this exact style in a true matte black however, but it's not a problem. The fact that some of the case is polished would preclude it from being a true military watch, but it still follows the style closely. My only complaint is that the rotor can be a bit noisy at times, but again no big deal.

Forgive the pictures, I'm terrible at photography.


----------



## MotoDC (May 4, 2011)

Looks great and sizes perfectly with your wrist in my humble opinion. What size is the bezel on that? I'm starting to look for a pilot/military for my (retired) Air Force pilot dad's bday and this baby looks like it's in the running. If you don't mind my asking, what's the price range on something like this?

edit: hahahah just noticed the dog in the background of your last shot. Looks like he's givin' you the ol' stink eye. :-d


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

MotoDC said:


> Looks great and sizes perfectly with your wrist in my humble opinion. What size is the bezel on that? I'm starting to look for a pilot/military for my (retired) Air Force pilot dad's bday and this baby looks like it's in the running. If you don't mind my asking, what's the price range on something like this?
> 
> edit: hahahah just noticed the dog in the background of your last shot. Looks like he's givin' you the ol' stink eye. :-d


Haha! Yep, he demands constant fetch time and wasn't getting any at that point.

Without the crown the watch is about 41mm, with the crown it's up to about 43mm. It's very light and comfortable and doesn't wear big. Comes on a gunmetal bracelet which I haven't tried yet. The lug width is 22mm so you have a wide variety of straps that can be used. I plan on getting an olive drab Nato and an all black nato soon.

On eBay I paid $150 which included shipping and a Seiko box, but it can go for $150-$200 all over the net. I believe some folks on the Seiko forum have picked them up off the Creation Watches site but I don't know if they carry the J1 version. J1 is just for those made in Japan, K1 is for other locations, but the build quality should be exactly the same.

Oh, and it has a nice display case back. I should get some pics from that angle. Definitely a great value for the money.


----------



## jimmy jones (Aug 6, 2009)

Great pics and I really like the band!


----------



## mirkogogic (Jun 12, 2011)

ye much better on leather


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Pretty cool pick up~The gunmetal finish looks good too!


----------



## tiki23 (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice set up! Pretty new here and was wondering if you could provide your thoughts on the strap. And also, could you PM where you bought it from and cost?

Thanks!


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

tiki23 said:


> Nice set up! Pretty new here and was wondering if you could provide your thoughts on the strap. And also, could you PM where you bought it from and cost?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent. Thanks for the compliments guys.

As for the watch, out of the box accuracy has been great. It still probably needs to break in a little more, but I'm currently running between +1 and +2 seconds every 24 hours.


----------



## flipe8 (Oct 13, 2008)

Great looking set-up. I really like the strap as well.


----------

